# Neuer TFT, nur welcher?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich würde mir gerne neue Bildschirme kaufen. hab immer noch CRTs auf meinem Tisch stehen und würde mir jetzt gerne zwei 17-19" TFT Bildschirme kaufen.
Egentlich hätte ich gerne ein Iiyama nur haben die keine 16:9 Bildschirme in der Größe im programm. 20-22" (56 cm) Bildschirme sind ja echt riesig und ich bekomm trotzdem nicht alle menüs von Photoshop unter. Deshalb zwei Bildschirme. Sieht auch irgendwie besser aus und ich kann meine Tischlampe dazwischen stellen  . 

Nun meine Frage, welche Bildschirme würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Also ich muß mit diesen auf jedenfall Bildbearbeitung machen und die Reaktionszeit sollte auch nicht gerade in der Steinzeit liegen da ich ab und zu auch gerne Spiele.
Tja meine Preisvorstellung, puh. Geld sparen ist immer willkommen  .

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja einige Vorschläge machen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## fluessig (25. Januar 2009)

Hi DirtyWorld,

die Frage ist mit den gegebenen Infos nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Ich les jetzt 3 Faktoren raus:
1) Platz (nicht zu groß)
2) Preis (günstig)
3) Anwendung Photoshop

Den Punkt Reaktionszeit hab ich mal aussen vorgelassen, denn ich hab auch schon auf Bildschirmen mit 24ms gespielt und die Schlieren sind bei weitem nicht so dramatisch. 

Kleiner als 19" würde ich nicht gehen, 17" ist so klein, dass es schon wieder schwer ist eine vernünftige Auswahl an Bildschirmen zu bekommen.

1 und 2 harmonieren gut miteinander, aber die 3 ist der Spielverderber - zumindest ein bisschen. Wenn dir möglichst gute Farbdarstellung wichtig ist, dann sind die gängigen TN-Panels nicht die erste Wahl, da sollte es schon etwas besseres Richtung Marke EIZO sein. Leider sind die recht teuer. Der Rest ist leider ziemlicher Einheitsbrei in der Preisklasse von 120 bis 180 Euro und im 5:4 Format.

Von Iiyama gibt es aber einen 16:10 Monitor mit ansprechend hoher Auflösung und zu einem günstigen Preis http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...S1/293002/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Monitore&l2=19+Zoll
Vielleicht ist der ja genau das was du suchst.

Auf meinem eigenen Schreibtisch ist neben einem 24" TFT noch ein 19" TFT - früher waren es 2 19" Geräte, aber seitdem ich den 24er hab ist der 2te Monitor sehr viel häufiger aus. Eine Auflösung von 1920 x 1200 ist schon eine Wucht, vor allem gibt es Programme die sich nunmal nur umständlich auf 2 Monitoren bedienen lassen (z.B. Blender). Momentan schwebt mir eher vor noch einen 2ten 24er zu holen.


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2009)

Hm, Ja, Bildbearbeitung ist die Problematik. Man könnte ja auch sagen, man gewöhnt sich dran. TN-Displays sind preiswert und die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist von Display zu Display unterschiedlich. aber viel stärker als bei den S-PVA-Displays. Ich habe bis jetzt nur TN-Displays gekauft und bin sehr glücklich. Vor 2 Monaten das Fujitsu Siemens SL-3230T, TN-23" mit 16:9 1920x1080px für knapp 200 Euro. Bereue es nicht.

Ein Freund hat den LG L227WT geholt, als ich ihn gesehen habe, war ich einerseits erstaunt über die Farbenfreude, andererseits absolut geschockt und wollte ihn gleich runterdrehen, obwohl es nicht fleckig war. Mir war es zu viel.

Bei http://www.Prad.de kann man viel lesen.

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (25. Januar 2009)

Ja, habe selber einen LG 24" - der erhellt den ganzen Raum beim surfen, es genügt aber schon die Helligkeit herunter zu regeln, damit er nicht mehr diesen blenden Effekt hat. Andererseits gewöhnt man sich auch daran und gerade beim Spielen sieht es schon fantastisch aus.

Habe auch nur TN Panels - aber 24" ist schon hart an der Grenze, dass man beim normalen davorsitzen nicht schon Effekte der Winkelabhängigkeit bemerkt (so ganz stimmt das mit den 170° Angaben nämlich nicht - zumindest nicht, wenn man mal genauer hinsieht).


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Januar 2009)

Hi,
was ist den der Unetrschied von Tn zu S-PVA Displays?


> die Frage ist mit den gegebenen Infos nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Ich les jetzt 3 Faktoren raus:
> 1) Platz (nicht zu groß)
> 2) Preis (günstig)
> 3) Anwendung Photoshop


damit leigst du richtig  .

Das sich Punkt 3 mit den beiden andren beißt ist mir schon klar. Mir geht es darum das der Monitor jetzt nicht gerade die Farben so falsch extrem falsch darstellt das eine Beurteilung fast nicht möglich ist. Selbst einen Eizo muß man ja kalibrieren.
Auch sollte er eben diesbezüglich nicht gerde den kleinsten Farbraum besitzen.

Ich hatte früher immer CRts von Iiyama und war sehr zufrieden damit. Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob die Qualität bei den TFTs die selbe ist oder ob die nachgelassen hat.
Das schöne an dem E1908 ist das es diesen auch in grau gib.

Aber nochmal eine Frage zur größe wie kann ich von der Diagonalen auf die Breite des Monitors kommen? Um das mathematisch zu lösen fehlt mir noch ein zweiter Wert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (25. Januar 2009)

Breite Errechnen : http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080816111941AArkFuL
Entweder Satz des Pythagoras oder über die trigonometrischen Funktionen:

Der Arcus-Tangens des Verhältnisses gibt Dir den Winkel :

Gegeben:
Diagonale : 21" ~ 52,5cm
Verhältnis : 16:9

29,36° = arctan( 9/16 ) - auf Grad/rad achten

Mit Winkel und Diagonale dann per Cosinus:
Breite/Diagonale = cos(Winkel)

*45,75cm* = 52,5cm * cos(29,36)

Den Unterschied SPVA und TN solltest Du mal n. Ach ja, wenn Du einen Nicht-Breitbild haben möchtest, dann rate ich Dir dringendst zu einem 19" mit 5:4 Verhältnis. Die meisten Pixel im Vergleich zum Preis und zur Höhe. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (25. Januar 2009)

Ich benutze auch einen von LG mit 22", den Flatron W2252TQ.
Ich hab den jetzt rund 2 Monate und bin immernoch sehr zufrieden. Die Farben kommen gut rüber, der Winkel ist auch gut und die Reaktionszeit ist sehr gut zum spielen geeignet.
Die Farben kommen bei Photoshop gut rüber und ich fühle mich vom Bild auch nicht geblendet. Bald stell ich mir den gleichen nochmal hier hin.
Pixelfehler habe ich auch keine gefunden.
Beim Preis von 190Euro ein sehr schönes gerät, leider sieht man jedes bissel Staub drauf.


----------

